# Unterwasserkamera



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

Hallo,hier wird viel über Fischfinder diskutiert.Nun bin ich auf eine Werbung für eine Unterwasserkamera mit Infrarot gestoßen.Diese soll bis in Tiefen von 18 Metern  naturgetreue Lifebilder liefern.Den günstigsten Preis habe ich für ca.250.- Euro gefunden.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchem Gerät und was haltet Ihr davon?

Mfg, Fischopa #h


----------



## Fischopa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Kennt keiner,hat keiner,will keiner. Ich dann auch nicht:c

MfG, Fischopa |bla:


----------



## Shira11 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Stell mal den link ein dass man sich das ding anschaun kann!#6


----------



## Shira11 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Ich habe jetzt so ein Ding gefunden!

Dadurch das man mit der Kamera im Wasser Navigieren muß, stell ich mir das sehr aufwendig vor.

1. Echolot stellt ein interresantes projekt fest
2. Punkt makieren
3. ankern
4. Kamera mit stange versenken und Objekt suchen.
5. Fisch (objekt) sieht Kamera kommen und haut ab!!!;+


----------



## Fischopa (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt so ein Ding gefunden!
> 
> 
> 5. Fisch (objekt) sieht Kamera kommen und haut ab!!!;+







Oder beißt rein und Kamera ist futsch |supergri|supergri.

Mfg, Fischopa #h


----------



## Shira11 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Sollte man woll einen drilling auf die Kamera montieren!


----------



## Torsk1 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Ich hatte mal son Ding bei ebay "günstig" geschossen.
Die Qualität des Bildes war miserabel, man könnte nur erahnen was da vor einem war, alles völlig verschwommen.
Ich würde sagen Finger weg von den Billig Kamera´s, ist nur Geldverschwendung.
Die richtigen UW-Kamera´s sind nicht umsonst so teuer
Leider habe ich das Kabel mit der Motorschraube zerlegt, sonst hätte ich sie wieder verkauft


----------



## Fischopa (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Diese Antwort hatte ich erwartet.Habe mir gedacht das dieses Gerät nichts taugt. Allerdings ganz billig ist es auch nicht.Habe Preise von 250.- bis 450.- Euro gesehen, aber mit anderem Monitor.

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## feedermarkus (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo!
Der Thread ist zwar schon nen bißchen alt, aber trotzdem interessant. Habe vor mir zu Weihnachten ne Unterwasserkamera mit 20 m Kabel schenken zu lassen. Ein Modell mit 20 m Kabel. Ich denke von der Qualität her könnte das Ding in den Seen und dem stillgelegten Teil des Kanales(ohne Schiffahrt)in dem ich angel funzen.  Könnte das Ding mit ner Stellfischute runterlassen. Erwarte auch keine überragenden Bilder...Aber ist sowas eigentlich überhaupt erlaubt (ich meine wegen unter Umständen 20 m Kabel im Wasser)???
L.G. |wavey:


----------



## jongens (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

was soll den passieren, hast angst das du wegen Elektrofischen ne Anzeige bekommst :q ??

Ne im Ernst, würde mir da keine Gedanken machen. Was für eine Cam lässt du dir schenken? Hast ein Link?


----------



## feedermarkus (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

So die Kamera hat meine Frau schon bestellt.:k Jetzt muss ich nur noch bis weihnachten warten. Ist auch keine allzu große Investition. Es gibt ein altes Modell von Klarstein was gerade bei einem großen Auktionshaus verramscht wird. Monitor mit Kamera, Kabel, Sonnenschutz Akku, Ladegerät und Bag kosten gerade 100 €. Ich glaube früher hat die nen Schweinegeld gekostet. Bevorzugt hätte ich eigentlich das Modell von dem weiter oben gesprochen wird, oder die Geräte aus Amiland. Aber das wär natürlich ne weit aus größere Investition. Erst mal das Modell testen
L.G.


----------



## hartmutz (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

ich hab so eine kamera zum eisangeln. allerdings kein chinesisches no-name produkt , sonder ein "markengerät"  vom hersteller MARCUM Technologies

http://www.marcumtech.com/

ich hab das preiswerteste modell VS380 :

link: http://goo.gl/CWnsC

die bildqualität ist 1a, obwohl schwarz-weiss , selbst bei starkem sonnenschein , die kamera ist extrem lichtempfindlich  und hat ausserdem auch eine LED lampe integriert ...

das gerät hat auch einen videoausgang um einen grösseren monitor oder eine kamera anzuschliessen, das kamerakabel ist ca. 18 meter lang ...

einziges manko is vielleicht die tatsache , das es ein kleiner röhrenmonitor ist und kein LCD monitor... und der preis


----------



## Carp_fisher (17. April 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo
kann jemand was zu der Unterwasserkamera von Askari sagen??
Gruss CF


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Ja, die hat ein Kumpel bestellt. Haben wir am See und auf der Ostsee ausprobiert. Fazit :  Super....Klasse Bild. 20 m Kabel. Auch auf 20 m siehst Du kleinste Details. Geil, wenn man am Ostseegrund zwischen den Seesternen und Steinen den Gummifisch hüpfen sieht.
Werden sie aber hauptsächlich zum Karpfenfischen benutzen Köderkontrolle und Futterplatz-anahme usw.  Für das Geld kannste nix verkehrt machen.   ( Wer es denn braucht ) !


----------



## Carp_fisher (18. April 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo
Danke dir!
Gruss CF


----------



## eddy81 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

wurde hier schon die GoPro Hero2 oder neue Hero3 gepostet?

So eine werden ich mir hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch zulegen... Für Video Scans in Tiefen von 1-3 m bei Flüssen wohlgemerkt 

Mal schauen, ob das klappt.


----------



## zander1312 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Obacht,

die GoPro 3 glänzt zwar durch überragende Videoqualität, schwächelt aber ganz gewaltig in Sachen Akkuleistung.
Auch scheinen einige Software-Probleme (insbesondere in Zusammenhang mit Wifi) aufzutreten.


----------



## evader (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Echolot hin und her... komme aus der RC Modellbaue "Ecke" und überlege mir schon länger was selber in Richtung FPV zu bauen mit dem ich neue Spotz "live" abfahren kann und schauen kann ob Fische da sind und wo sie stehen... kostet alles etwas aber der "mehrwert" sollte überragend sein.

Wenn man in 5min den Spot abfährt und dort Zander, Hechte und Barsche sieht lohnt es sich die volle Pallte an Ködern durch zu probieren wenn es nicht beißt...


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Was ist bitte FPV????

Hat jemand mal ein Video von der Askari Cam wie die Qualität so ist?


----------



## Slick (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Musste auch erst googlen. 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Person_View


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Die GoPro 3 Black Edition, kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Für Luft- (an nem Quadcopter), Unterwasser (an Stange, Seil oder Taucherbrille) und Fahraufnahmen (per Saugnapf am Autodach)

Ich kann später eine 100fps 720p Aufnahme posten, wo ein Goliath Grouper sie fressen wollte... oder 1080p 50fps in 10m Wassertiefe...:l

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Seele (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hat da mal einer ne Aufnahme vom Fischen in heimischen Gewässern? Dass man mal wirklich sieht wie die Sichtigkeit ist? 

Wie siehts mit den Marcum Geräten aus? Gibt's da auch nen Deutschlandvertrieb?


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

In einer Schlammpfütze wirst du nie etwas erkennen können, da musst du dann Sonar einsetzen.

Ich benutze sie (GoPro) um Filme zu erstellen und gearde für den Unterwasserbereich musst du sonst für gleiche Ergebnisse ein Vielfaches (2k€ +) ausgeben.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hier mal meine absolute Hammeraufnahme vom Biss eines Goliath Groupers, aufgenommen mit der GoPro in full HD und 50fps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XOLWtYhSAo

und ja, dass Gehäuse hat es überlebt...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## cl72 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Also.. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Montage selbst konstruiert (bestehend aus einer Actioncam von Rollei, Kosten ca. 100 € bei amaz**). Das Ganze wird mit einer 32GB micro-SD ausgesattet und dann ins Wasser gehängt. Hatte schon alle möglichen Konstruktionen, zuerst nur an einer stabilen Rute (und mind. 0,35 Schnur) ABER das große Problem ist die Hängergefahr. Später hab ich mir dann ein kleines Ferngesteuertes Boot (Kosten ca. 35 €) zugelegt, an dem ich die Actioncam via Stahlvorfach ans Boot gehängt habe und als zusätzliche Sicherheit noch eine Schnur als "Notseil" von einer Rolle habe mitlaufen lassen.
Die Qualität mit so einer Kamera ist m. E. nach ausreichend! Es sei denn, das Wasser ist eine braune Pfütze. Ich konnte in meinem Pachtteich Fische sehen, Pflanzen und den Untergrund.
Nachteil der SD-Actioncam: Du siehst erst hinterher was Du aufgenommen hast.
Ich habe mir in dieser WOche die Askari Unterwasserkamera bestellt, da man mit der Kamera direkt am Bildschirm sehen kann was man filmt (Ich habe sie noch nicht, hoffe aber, dass sie morgen ankommt.).
Ich berichte dann nochmal von der Qualität.
Auf jeden Fall ein spannendes Hobby  und noch SEHR ausbaufähig, vor allem für all die Gartenteichbesitzer, die am liebsten per Fernseher sehen wollen, was im Teich passiert...


----------



## cl72 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Paar Bilder... Insbesondere die Barsche sind SEHR neugierig ;-) Aber ich hab sogar ne große Schleie aufs Bild bekommen.


----------



## cl72 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

und noch eins. Übrigens, die Sichttiefe war ca. 1,5 Meter bei dem Pflanzenbild, bei den Fischbildern ca. 1 Meter mit eingeschaltetem Infrarot (was die Actioncam beinhaltet!).


----------



## Kunde (14. September 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

hier mal zwei von mir 

1. mit ner casio exilim g ex-g1 in meinem hausgewässer.

2. mit ner Nikon coolpix 100 aw beim fliegenfischen in Kroatien.

gruß kunde


----------



## cl72 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Sooo. nun hab ich die Unterwasserkamera bekommen, die auch von askari vertrieben wird. Erste Stichprobe im Gartenteich: Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck! Es handelt sich um ein HD-Objektiv und der angeschlossene Monitor zeigt direkt was unter Wasser vor sich geht. Allerdings hat man keine Möglichkeit das Videobild aufzunehmen (weder auf SD-Karte und es gibt leider auch keinen Video-Out), also muss man wieder basteln, d. h. die Kombi zwischen Livekamera und Actioncam... Mal sehen wie man das irgendwie sinnvoll kombinieren kann.
In meinem Gartenteich konnte ich allerdings sehr gut den Grund inspizieren, das Wasser ist sehr trübe und trotzdem war alles sehr gut erkennbar.
Bin mal gespannt wie das Bild in meinem Pachtteich aussieht. Wenn ich erste Bilder habe veröffentliche ich die hier.


----------



## STORM_2012 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt.


----------



## cl72 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt.



na ja, wie gesagt bzw. geschrieben: Die Askari Unterwasserkamera zeigt nur Live-Video.. keine Möglichkeit das gesehene zu speichern. Die Bilder weiter oben stammen von meiner Rollei Actioncam, die Qualität von der Askari ist besser, vor allem bei schlechter Sicht bzw. Trübung wg. des eingebauten Infrarots.


----------



## JungausHamburg (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Das schaut euch mal an und wenn wir dann wieder angeln gehen dann wissen wir was die da unten machen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKn8uvndn6k&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF71x7Hye4Q&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmXZeLk40kM&feature=youtu.be
wie gesagt scheint alles nur eine frage der mittel zu sein


----------



## snofla (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

coole Aufnahmen


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

@JungausHamburg

hab ich das richtig gelesen, die jungs lassen ne go pro mit nem gufi in die tiefe.
die aufnahmen sind der hammer!


----------



## JungausHamburg (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

jo GoPro oder diese


 Verwendet wurde wie im ersten Video eine Contour Roam2. Als Köder wurde die Sørøya Sonderedition des Royber Einzelhakenjigs in 350g verwendet. Es wurde nicht angeschlagen um bessere Aufnahmen zu bekommen. Daher auch die Fehlbisse.
Angeltiefe 30m.

Auszug aus der Filmbeschreibung bei deine tube


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

@ JungausHamburg

hast du evt. informationen wie die kameras an der schnur befestigtigt wurden, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man sie gegen das verdrehen sichern müßte, bilder von einer montierten aktionskamera wären klasse.


----------



## eiswerner (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo,
ich hätte auch gerne nähere infos zb. wie sind die Bilder in einem Baggersee bei 30 Meter Tiefe, und in Norwegen bei 50 Meter, ist da die Qualität akzeptabel????
     Gruß Werner


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



cl72 schrieb:


> Also.. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Montage selbst konstruiert (bestehend aus einer Actioncam von Rollei, Kosten ca. 100 € bei amaz**).



welche soll das sein ???


----------



## Der Troll (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @ JungausHamburg
> 
> hast du evt. informationen wie die kameras an der schnur befestigtigt wurden, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man sie gegen das verdrehen sichern müßte, bilder von einer montierten aktionskamera wären klasse.



Ja das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Bitte posten !!!


----------



## JungausHamburg (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

schau dir doch mal die Filmchen ein paar mal an dann kann man sehen wie die teile befestigt werden (Fahrradschlauch oder lochplatte)


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

jo,die habe ich mir jetzt mehrer male angeschaut, aber von der befestigung ist nicht wirklich etwas zu erkennen.
die halterungen an dem uw-gehäuse neigen dazu das die kamera kopflastig bzw. leicht schräg an der schnur hängt, aus dieser position ist eine optimale aufnahme nicht möglich, dazu komm noch die achsdrehung. 
die jungs müssen ordentlich getüftelt haben um solche aufnahmen hinzubekommen.
ich denke, dass die kontruktion einfach wie genial sein muss, evtl. ein dünnes ca.1m lange plastikrohr mit einem strömungsruder das am ende mit der halterung des uw-gehäuse fest verschraubt wird, zusätzlich könnte ich mir vorstellen das die kamera mittel gewichte austariert werden muss.
.


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Gibt es evtl schon Bilder oder ein Video von der askari Kamera ? Ausser das was bei YouTube zu sehen ist?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## STORM_2012 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Askari kamera ist da  das bild ist super wie ich finde, nicht ein bissen licht war in dem raum und trotzdem gut zu erkennen .


----------



## STORM_2012 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Hi storm, danke fürs bild. könntest du vieleicht ein paar vom wassereinsatz machen?
> 
> |wavey:



Mache ich wird aber erst was zwischen dem 27-30.12


----------



## cl72 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Hi cl72, welche hat denn nun infrarot? beide?
> Und die askari macht trotz deutlich geringerer auflösung die besseren bilder?
> 
> Hi storm, danke fürs bild. könntest du vieleicht ein paar vom wassereinsatz machen?
> ...


Zu Deiner Frage wegen Infrarot:
Die askari hat Infrarot, die meisten Actioncams jedoch nicht. Die haben dafür mehrere LEDs.

Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft Bilder von der askari mal abzufotografieren, sie macht aber einen ganz guten Eindruck, immerhin konnte ich sie mal über den Teichgrund ziehen und habe ein paar neugierige Barsche "live" sehen können.
Für meinen Zweck ist allerdings eher die Actioncam-Variante geeignet, ich möchte die Unterwasseraufnahmen direkt auf SD-Karte aufnehmen, was mit der askari leider nicht geht.

Ich werde sicherlich auch in den nächsten Tagen ein bisschen filmen, wenn was brauchbares dabei ist, lade ich die Fotos hoch.


----------



## JungausHamburg (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

ich sach nur gopro oder rollei


----------



## cl72 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

@TollcerHecht
Wifi funktioniert leider nicht unter Wasser.

Ich habe nun mal die Polaroid Actioncam (bis 20 Meter wasserdicht) ausprobiert. Mit der Helligkeit hat die allerdings ein bisschen Probleme.. aber es ist ja auch schließlich Winter 
Habe auf youtube ein Video eingestellt. Zu sehen sind meine fetten Schleien im Teich, total inaktiv aber immerhin zu sehen.
Die Kamera hat auch einen spekatulären Angriff eines Zanders (? bin mir nicht ganz sicher) aufgenommen, blöderweise ist das Video irgendwie fehlerhaft. Mit VLC lässt es sich abspielen (MKV-Format), aber nicht konvertieren, so dass ich es nicht auf youtube eintellen konnte.
Hier mal der Link zum Schleienvideo. Bitte keine Superqualität erwarten, die Lichtverhältnisse sind im Moment bescheiden..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MgyoGJkb8o&list=HL1388686063&feature=mh_lolz

Nochmal zu Askari: Die ist schon ok, allerdings nur vom Boot aus. Da man immer ein langes Kabel mit rumschleppt ist es ein bisschen schwierig eine Konstruktion zu basteln (habe schon versucht ein RC-Boot damit zu verbandeln) aber das Kabel stört.
Ich werde mich weiter mit den gängigen Actioncams beschäftigen. Die Qualität der günstigen Cams ist ok, leider fehlt fast allen eine Infrarot-Quelle. Schade.


----------



## cl72 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hier dann doch die Attacke auf meine Cam:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-NAWgbVu4c

Ist das ein Zander??? Bin mir unsicher, ist schwer zu erkennen. Könnte auch ein Barsch sein. Was meint ihr #c?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*



cl72 schrieb:


> Hier dann doch die Attacke auf meine Cam:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-NAWgbVu4c
> 
> Ist das ein Zander??? Bin mir unsicher, ist schwer zu erkennen. Könnte auch ein Barsch sein. Was meint ihr #c?



Sollte ein Barsch sein. Am oberen Bildrand sieht man den Fisch manchmal kurz vorbeischwimmen (bzw. seine Flossen). Für Zander ist der Fisch zu gedrungen.


----------



## STORM_2012 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

hier die versprochenen bilder, leider keine gute quali da ich mit einem alten handy die bilder machen musste, mein s3 hat den ar... hoch gerissen

1. und 3. Bild sind an einer kante enstanden die von 4 auf 6 abfällt. Die Flasche,Krug und die Barsche sind auf 6m tiefe entstanden.


----------



## magut (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

wenn ich alles richtig gelesen hab sind das die Bilder von der Askari Kamera. Wie siehts damit in größerer Tiefe aus???

wir reden von dieser ??

http://www.askari.at/__WebShop__/pr...finder-plotter/unterwasserkamera-1/detail.jsf

l.G.
Mario


----------



## STORM_2012 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Ja genau von der reden wir. Der blaustich ist durchs handy entstanden.  

Ich bin heute nur bis 6,5m gefahren, wenn der see nächste woche noch offen ist kann ich mal zur 11m stelle fahren tiefer komme ich dann auch nicht mehr.

Evtl. Mache ich nächste Woche ein video von der unterwaser Welt


----------



## magut (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

supi..hab die auch im Auge 

 wie "sichtig" ist dein Teich von der Tiefe her ??
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## STORM_2012 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit stellenweise bis 2m im sommer stellenweise zwischen 0.30-1m


----------



## Harry84 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei noch ein paar Hinweise zur Askari-Cam...da ich mittlerweile die zweite verschlissen habe,leider...

M.M.n. hat sie zwei große Schwächen, die man beim Kauf bedenken sollte:
Der Anschluss vom Kabel zum Bildschirm ist nicht besonders robust. Es kommt nach einer Weile zu Ausetzern wegen des Wackelkontakts, die mit der Zeit immer schlimmer werden. Meine erste cam musste ich deshalb nach ca. 1 Jahr reklamieren, was aber wie bei Askari üblich, problemlos funktionierte, obwohl das Kabel bereits deutliche Verschleißerscheinungen hatte. Man muss beim aufwickeln unbedingt darauf achten, dass man den Drall des Kabels beibehält und auf keinen Fall versuchen, das Kabel zu entdrallen...dann kommen irgendwann mal die einzelnen Stränge aus der Isolierung heraus.
Die Ersatzcam war leicht modifiziert im Vergleich zur ersten...also musste ich mir neue Halterungen basteln... Habe mir eine kleine Vorrichtung aus nem sinkenden sbirolino und einer schwimmenden Wasserkugel gebaut,  die man problemlos samt Kabel einige Meter werfen kann...unter Wasser stellt sich die Halterung auf und man hat immer einen super Blick aufs anvisierte Ziel. Außerdem habe ich mir aus einem Minikamerastativ eine robuste Halterung gebaut, die man z.b. an Stegen runterlassen kann.
Zur Ersatzkamera...wie bereits erwähnt, war diese nicht baugleich. Das Kabel hat z.B. eine andere Isolierung. Und da kommen wir zum eigentlichen Ärgernis...die neue Isolierung verträgt scheinbar niedrige Temperaturen nicht annähernd so gut wie die alte. Da ich wegen der ersten cam bereits einige Schwachstellen kannte, habe ich die neue cam mit "Samthandschuhen" angefasst. Leider musste ich gestern feststellen, das auf den ersten Metern die Isolierung ringsherum aufgeplatzt ist und die Kabelstränge bereits freiliegen...da ich mir sicher bin, dass das Kabel nicht falsch aufgewickelt wurde kann ich es mir nur durch die Kälte erklären, was natürlich nicht so toll ist, weil ich die Kamera besonders im Winter nutze...
Aber davon mal abgesehen ist die Kamera echt spitze...klein, leicht, handlich, akku hält ewig...schätze mal 10h oder so...die LEDs haben leider nicht so viel power, d.h. die Nachtsicht reicht nicht soooo weit, aber es geht schon. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich evtl noch ein paar Bilder posten...

Gruß,
Harry

PS: Wenn jemand einen Tip hat, wie ich das Kabel wieder reparieren kann und winterfest mache...her damit


----------



## phirania (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Kaufe dir einfach eine vernünftige Kamera....#h


----------



## Harry84 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Na dann nenn mir doch mal eine Alternative...möglichst klein und handlich (also kein zusätzlicher Koffer od. sowas), mit live-Übertragung, muss nicht aufnehmen, aber der Akku sollte lange halten. Muss auch nicht kabellos sein, sondern im Prinzip genau so wie die Kamera von Askari, nur robuster...
 Waterwolf ist nix für mich, keine live-Bilder
 Action cam ebenfalls
 Diese riesigen professionellen Dinger (Bildschirm im Koffer integriert) sind mir zu unhandlich...

 Hab gestern Abend übrigens schon mit der Reparatur begonnen...selbstverschweißendes Gummiband...aber das dauert...hab in guten 3 Stunden wickeln nicht mal die Hälfte geschafft.

 Gruß


----------



## AndiHam (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

.. aber was nutzt dir eine kamera, die solch erhebliche Qualitätsmängel hat ?
 Wenn du soetwas neu zum vollen Prreis kaufst, sollte es auch für die Zwecke, für die sie angeboten wird, funktionieren.


----------



## Harry84 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo AndiHam,

 Da hast du natürlich recht,...es ist aber nicht so, dass die Kamera jetzt völlig hinüber ist. Sie funktioniert noch einwandfrei, nur würde sie das nicht mehr lange tun, wenn ich den Schaden an der Isolierung nicht reparieren würde. Durch die Reperatur wird das Kabel auch deutlich widerstandsfähiger. Umtauschen kann ich sie leider nicht mehr, da sich die Garantie mit dem Erhalt der 2.Kamera nicht verlängert hat...also muss ich versuchen aus dem Vorhandenen das bestmögliche rauszuholen...Bezahlt habe ich ja nur die erste Kamera. Die zweite war auf Garantie. Ich finde aber auch keine passende Alternative...entweder die Dinger sind zu groß und unhandlich (eben Profizeug mit Koffer und und und ) oder es ist eben das typische Zeug aus Fernost...manche haben leider auch statt IR-LEDs, weiße power LEDs, völlig unbrauchbar.

 Ich bin gerne offen für Vorschläge, ...

 Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Dann mach doch mal Bilder wie es aussieht, vielleicht fällt uns dann was ein, wie man die Sache stabilisieren kann.


----------



## Harry84 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo Testudo,

 da gibts nicht mehr viel zu sehen...die Isolierung hatte halt einfach umlaufende Risse, wie eine Spirale. Durch die Risse hat man eben die Kabel gesehen. Mittlerweile bin ich mit der Reperatur so gut wie fertig, fehlt nur noch der letzte Meter vom Kabel. Die Beschädigungen waren zwar nicht über die gesamte Kabellänge verteilt (nur auf den ersten paar Mettern), um aber auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, habe ich mich entschlossen das komplette Kabel neu zu umwickeln...

 Nichts desto trotz habe ich mir heute noch ein weiteres, anderes Modell bestellt, (als Alternative, falls die Reparatur nicht solange hält) was meinen Anforderungen entspricht. Relativ klein, mit im Koffer integriertem 7" Bildschirm, optional sogar mit 12 IR LEDs statt weißen LEDs bestellbar, 30m Kabel, besserem Sensor und langer Akkulaufzeit...für 130$ aus Fernost. Bevor jetzt wieder alle loswettern...zeigt mir eine brauchbare Alternative, die von unserem Kontinent kommt...

 Gruß


----------



## AndiHam (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hi Harry,
 das alles aus Fernost Schrott ist, ist schon längst überholt.
 Da ich eh mind. 1 mal im Jahr in beijing bin, habe ich mir schon so manche technischen Dinge mitgebracht und bin bis dato noch nie damit auf die Nase gefallen.

 Was du da gekauft hast, würde mich aber dennoch interessieren 

 Gruß
andi


----------



## Harry84 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo Andi,

ich wollte damit nicht unbedingt sagen, dass alles Schrott ist...aber ich bin da schon etwas entspannter, wenn ich solche Sachen bei uns hier bestellen kann. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie das mit Garantie und Zoll ist...aber das Risiko ist es mir Wert. Ich werde berichten...

Gruß


----------



## Harry84 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Tagen kam endlich die lang ersehnte Kamera... 

Alles in allem bin ich davon absolut begeistert! Ich habe sie bis jetzt einmal nachts und auch einmal tagsüber getestet. Die Auflösung ist viel besser als bei der anderen Kamera und auch die Infrarotleistung ist durch das vielfache der LEDs deutlich stärker! Die Verpackung, also der kleine Koffer ist in etwa genau so groß wie bei der askari cam. Genaueres gibts später, wenn ich mal Bilder davon gemacht habe.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## fischbär (15. April 2016)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Welche Kamera meinst Du genau? Kann man die irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. April 2020)

Hab mich gewundert warum hier von keiner Spydro, Gofish oder Waterwolf geschrieben wird, aber ja, der Threat ist ja schon paar Jahre alt.
Ich habe mit der WaterWolf und der Spydro zwischenzeitlich viel experementiert und bin sehr von der Perspektive dieser "on line" Kameras begeistert.

Die Waterwolf ist ja schon paar Jahre auf dem Markt und zwischenzeitlich auch schon sehr bekannt. Sie hat eine Akkulaufzeit von ca.4h, eine einzige Aufnahmeeinstellung (ein/aus) und filmt mit 720p/30fps. Damit sind vernünftige Aufnahmen möglich aber durch die geringe Auflösung gehen viele Details verloren und die 30fps sind mE für eine angelcam zu wenig, da Slowmo damit nicht ohne hackelnde Bilder möglich ist. DIe Aufnahmen werden auf eine externe SD Karte bis 32GB gespeichert und können direkt am Computer über den VLC Player ausgelesen werden. Die Aufhängung der Kamera ist sehr durchdacht, da sich diese bei Transport oder Angestops einfach aus der Aufhängung entfernen lässt, und so vor Sonnenlicht oder Beschädigung geschützt werden kann. Das traurige ist, die Camera wird offensichtlich nicht mehr gefertigt und ist überall so gut wie ausverkaft...

Neu in meinem Sortiment ist die Spydro. Diese gibt es in zwei Ausführungen 16GB und 32GB, was bedeutet dass die SD Karte fest eingebaut ist, Ausfnahmen werden über USB Kabel auf den Computer gezogen. Die Kamera wird über eine App gesteuert, in der man unterschiedlichen Einstellungen bedienen kann wie zB eine integrierte Beleuchtung an der Kamera für Aufnahmen in der Tiefe oder im dunklen gedacht ist. Auch lassen sich die Aufnahmequalität 1080/720 und  in der 720er Auflösung zwischen 30 und 60fps unterscheiden was ein slowmo bei halber Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit in flüssiger Bewegung ermöglicht. Die Camera verfügt über ein GPS und verortet Bisse auf eine integrierte Karte und hat auch ein WiFi, welches jedoch verzögert und ruckelig aufs Handy überträgt. Ein Biss würde folglich zeitversetzt übertragen werden, jedoch nur bei verwendung des Schwimmkörpers. Wenn die Kamera komplett unter wasser ist, wie beim schleppen, gibt es keine Liveübertragung. Das Hauptproblem an der Spydro ist jedoch nicht die Kamera sondern die APP welche mE voller Bugs ist. So verstellt die Kamera in regelämißigen Abständen die Aufnahmeeinstellungen eigenständig oder auch den Aufnahmemodus weshal es passieren kann das man am ende des Tages keinerlei Aufnahme mit der Kamera gemacht hat, wenn man unmittelbar vor Nutzung nicht nochmal alle Einstellungen gecheckt hat.....sehr fatal, bedenkt man das eine Spydro je nach Speicherkapazität bis zum dreifachen einer Waterwolf kostet...

mehr Informationen zur Nutzung und Einstllungen beider Kameras könnt Ihr in meinem Video sehen...


----------

